# New - H&R Springs available for MQB Tiguan



## zer0vex (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks like these just came out on their website :


http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/resultsbymake/38/Suspension


1.2 inch drop front and back - sounds just right for what is needed probably.

Any thoughts?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

meh, thats a negligible drop and most likely will not even be noticed.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

ECS has them on the cheap. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-springs-set/28755-3~hr/


----------



## zer0vex (Feb 1, 2018)

1.2 inches is a decent drop for most cars - I think this will definitely be noticed but maybe i'm wrong?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

zer0vex said:


> 1.2 inches is a decent drop for most cars - I think this will definitely be noticed but maybe i'm wrong?


for most cars, yes...but this is a compact SUV... here is a picture illustrating the factory height...a 1" drop will not achieve much and personally i think it would be a waste of 300 dollars. but to each their own i guess.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ...a 1" drop will not achieve much and personally i think it would be a waste of 300 dollars. but to each their own i guess.


I think this depends a lot on WHY you want to lower the car. If your goal is looks only, you might be correct. However, if you goal is just to improve handling a bit, this 1.2" drop may be all that is necessary. The drop is not necessarily as important as the changes in spring rates and changes to the behavior of the shocks and sway bars.
There are many possible reasons to modify a car's suspension and looks is only one of them, but, as you said, to each their own.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## zer0vex (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Thanks for the photo - assuming your photo is stock height, that looks like it's sitting significantly higher than this R-line tiguan in this video (US R line Tiguan) https://youtu.be/OPAxltE8_iI


Would VW have R-lines using different suspension/springs than other trims/packages? 

Again, not sure if it's an optical illusion, just the wheel gap looks much different between the 2.

Thanks again,


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i can promise you that picture of my Tig is the stock ride height for an SE with 4Motion.
the only difference is that my wheels are 19's and the R-Line has 20's.

that being said there was still a pretty good gap on that R-Line, but the diameter and sidewall of the tire would make it seem smaller.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

zer0vex said:


> Looks like these just came out on their website :
> 
> 
> http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/resultsbymake/38/Suspension
> ...


I don't see the MQB Tiguan listed on there. Only the 5N (2007-2018limited)


Eibach has had a kit out for the SWB euro Tiguan for a while. Not sure how easy it is to get here in NA.
https://eibach.com/de/en/media-events/news/2016/vw-tiguan


Personally, 1-1.2" drop just doesn't do it for me.
I went with the Eibach Pro Kit for the MK7 Golf R. Perfect drop, slightly stiffer than stock. Albeit I also have lower profile rubber that contributes to this.


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

blackgliguy said:


> ECS has them on the cheap. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-springs-set/28755-3~hr/


I checked that link but the website says they don't fit the 2108 Tiguan.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Racer709 said:


> I checked that link but the website says they don't fit the 2108 Tiguan.


Everyone needs to be aware that our 2018 MQB Tiguan is AD1. 2007-2018 limited is 5N. Please double check fitment before buying parts.


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

FALSE ALARM???
:banghead:


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Racer709 said:


> blackgliguy said:
> 
> 
> > ECS has them on the cheap. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-springs-set/28755-3~hr/
> ...


Compare the H&R part numbers from ECS and H&R’s website. Applying a little common sense tells me they are the same even if ECS hasn’t updated their site; and price.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

blackgliguy said:


> Compare the H&R part numbers from ECS and H&R’s website. Applying a little common sense tells me they are the same even if ECS hasn’t updated their site; and price.


Apply a little more common sense and notice the H&R site says Tiguan 5n. That is NOT our MQB Tiguan. MQB Tiguan is AD1. Therefore the ECS website is correct. Those springs are not for our 2018 MQB Tiguan AD1.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have my stock height GTI springs sitting in a box i may put on my SEL - P. Should give about an inch drop. I would like to swap out the 19"s for some 20"s to finish it off.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

*H & R has springs available now*

http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/resultsbymake/38/Suspension



Tiguan
Type 5N, 2wd	2018	Sport Spring 22	1.2	1.2	28755-2 369.00 Kit
Tiguan
Type 5N, 4wd	2018	Sport Spring 22	1.2	1.2	28755-3 369.00 Kit


http://www.hrsprings.com/application_elements/photos/c28755-3.jpg


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

These are for type 5N vehicles - 2009-2017 Tiguans. They are NOT for 2018 (MQB) Tiguans. My car is NOT a 5N it is a type AX. I would not recommend trying suspension parts for a 2017 Tiggy in a 2018. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> These are for type 5N vehicles - 2009-2017 Tiguans. They are NOT for 2018 (MQB) Tiguans. My car is NOT a 5N it is a type AX. I would not recommend trying suspension parts for a 2017 Tiggy in a 2018.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don




Not sure about the "5N" nomenclature, but their website lists the springs as for 2018 models and they have different springs listed for the earlier models 2009-2017...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

DanTig18 said:


> Not sure about the "5N" nomenclature, but their website lists the springs as for 2018 models and they have different springs listed for the earlier models 2009-2017...


I was just going by the link you provided, which says for 2009-2017 here: http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...ww.hrsprings.com/application.../38/Suspension

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 3BEuroSpec (Apr 1, 2009)

There are indeed different part numbers for different year models on that sight. Who wants to be the guinea pig?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

3BEuroSpec said:


> There are indeed different part numbers for different year models on that sight. Who wants to be the guinea pig?


meh, my H&R sport springs from my MK7 work perfectly fine on my 18 MQB Tig...


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Sport Springs and/or Shocks Available?*

What cup kits, springs or shocks are available to the new Tiguan if any? My wife wants one, but I hate the handling. If I can fix that, then maybe...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

A quick search for the usual suspects...

http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/1973/2018/


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

How hard is the spring swap to do on the Tiguan? Wondering if I should do it myself or take it to a shop, they want $600 but that includes an alignment. I have decent backyard mechanic skills, just curious if anybody else has done their own and what issues they ran into. Also if I do it myself will the alignment be okay enough after the swap to run it to a shop for them to align without any tire damage?

Thanks


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Racer709 said:


> How hard is the spring swap to do on the Tiguan? Wondering if I should do it myself or take it to a shop, they want $600 but that includes an alignment. I have decent backyard mechanic skills, just curious if anybody else has done their own and what issues they ran into. Also if I do it myself will the alignment be okay enough after the swap to run it to a shop for them to align without any tire damage?
> 
> Thanks


springs on the Tig is just like the MK7 GTI, it is VERY easy to do and if you are experienced at doing something like this, it will only take you an hour or hour and a half.

you can go without an alignment, but just know the longer you wait, the worse the tire wear can be. so grab some beer invite some friends over and have fun this weekend! 


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pretty easy, just have some chisels ready to spread the pinch at the base of the strut seat, that was the only real challenge outside what I used to. Also watch the passenger side front. I (and a tech I know, working from his home garage) managed to pull the knuckle down too far, which pushes on the sway bar, which pulled out the axle on the inner, tearing the boot. $65 later I replaced that too.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
That's a crude way of doing it.

Get the right tool instead, a "strut spreader" bit

And an easy way of removing the struts: the "2x4 method"
https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13185

Good info here:
https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22788


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

It says on the link to these H&R springs that they should be matched with high quality sport shocks. Where can we find those???


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ttone74 said:


> It says on the link to these H&R springs that they should be matched with high quality sport shocks. Where can we find those???


Well if you choose/use the GTI application (H&R) springs, use the struts/shocks for the GTI application as well. Both Bilstein & Koni have offerings, for example


----------

